# Single Floral Source Honey



## GrapesofNoWrath (Sep 25, 2014)

I used to get Tupelo from a bulk producer in Florida but it's become very pricy. Does anyone have a good source of bulk orange blossom?


----------



## Thig (Sep 25, 2014)

Not sure what you consider pricey but I have ordered from Sweetwater Creek Honey Farm, Google them. They are in Georgia.


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 26, 2014)

I baught a 5 gallon pale of buckwheat for 260$ from the bee folks. They seem like a really good outfit.


----------



## brottman (Sep 30, 2014)

I would suggest looking to local bee keepers. I just recently picked up a 5 gal pale of honey for $150. That works out to about $2.50 a pound. It's not orange blossom, but smells and tastes really good.


----------



## GrapesofNoWrath (Sep 30, 2014)

The local wildflower here just can't approach the taste of Tupelo or Orange Blossom. I've never had Buckwheat. Is that good in a finished mead???


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lol no idea, it taste a bit like ode to sweet warm roses if you get my drift.. But, for a funk mead, I think it will do well for a single varietal. But, I wold say in general it is more of a blending honey.


----------



## NC-beeman (Oct 5, 2014)

I love Buckwheat honey. It has a strong taste, kind of like molasses, it is great on pan cakes. I will agree though Tupelo is a very good honey I love it. I also love local honey, such as Tulip Poplar & Sourwood, but then I am a beekeeper.


----------



## sdrilling (Oct 7, 2014)

Design2Brew sells 26 varieties of honey. We offer Tupelo in three sizes (3 lb/$29.99, 6 lb/59.98 and 12 lb/$119.96)


----------



## Tenbears (Oct 19, 2014)

sdrilling said:


> Design2Brew sells 26 varieties of honey. We offer Tupelo in three sizes (3 lb/$29.99, 6 lb/59.98 and 12 lb/$119.96)



Now you got to admit that's a deal. Just pennies under $600.00 for a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Tenbears (Oct 19, 2014)

seth8530 said:


> Lol no idea, it taste a bit like ode to sweet warm roses if you get my drift.. But, for a funk mead, I think it will do well for a single varietal. But, I wold say in general it is more of a blending honey.



I think you will be surprised with the outcome of Buckwheat honey mead. Using a quality honey and good techniques this honey makes a mead with a nutty, slightly earthy flavor, and serves well both dry and semi sweet. not my choice for a sweet though.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 19, 2014)

Tenbears said:


> Now you got to admit that's a deal. Just pennies under $600.00 for a 5 gallon bucket.



Eh not quite, I can get 5 gallons of high end varietal for 300+ a bit for shipping.



Tenbears said:


> I think you will be surprised with the outcome of Buckwheat honey mead. Using a quality honey and good techniques this honey makes a mead with a nutty, slightly earthy flavor, and serves well both dry and semi sweet. not my choice for a sweet though.



Yeah, I have been wondering how it will come out as it drys up. As sweet it kind of has rotting horse blanket in your face. But, as it drys up, I do wonder how it handle it. I would not mind if it takes on a nutty earthy flavors.


----------



## Turock (Oct 19, 2014)

Buckwheat honey is pretty intense. We've used it in beer--and it's really great with the big flavors that beer has.


----------



## Tenbears (Oct 19, 2014)

talk about intense flavor, try goldenrod honey. Goldenrod honey gets quite an array of mixed reviews. Some love it, Some hate it. and a lot in between but one thing all can agree on, it is over the top on every account. Aroma is strong, hold out flavor and side notes are numerous and varied, second only to Canola in sugar content. Although I have not made a mead from it I have 20 Pounds set back for just that as soon as I get a carboy available.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hopefully this project of yours is not one of those projects that we all think about and all want to do, but never qutie get to doing it. If I do another mead project soon I am thinking about doing another varietal perhaps.


----------

